# Welche Plugins sind für Eclipse nützlich?



## bröggle (29. Nov 2003)

Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Plugins ihr in euer eclipse eingebaut habt, woher die sind und warum.---^-^

gibt es auch ein Plugin, dass mir durch ein popup(außerhalb von eclipse) oder auf sonstige weise irgendwie bescheid gibt, wenn eclipse meine anwendung fertig ausgeführt hat?


----------



## brownie (29. Nov 2003)

Schau dir doch einfach mal die Plugin-Seite mit der Eclipse-Plugin-Übersicht an:

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/index.jsp

Viel Spass!


----------



## bröggle (29. Nov 2003)

brownie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir doch einfach mal die Plugin-Seite mit der Eclipse-Plugin-Übersicht an:
> 
> http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/index.jsp
> 
> Viel Spass!


hmm:
Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden .....


----------



## brownie (29. Nov 2003)

Stimmt, bei mir im Moment auch nicht! Aber das ist auf jeden Fall die richtige... Vielleicht Probleme auf deren Server?! Mal sehen....


----------



## bröggle (29. Nov 2003)

Ist schon seit mehreren Tagen so... ich hab da nämlich schon am mittwoch nachgeschaut und da gings auch schon nicht
Deshalb wärs ganz nett wenn ihr direkt die namen hinschreiben könnt, denn diese findet man dann über google ganz leicht...^-^


----------



## brownie (29. Nov 2003)

Wie wäre es, wenn du dir die aktuelle Ausgabe der IX (12 Dezember 2003) kaufst?! Da ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel über die neue Eclipse 3.0 Beta, sowie eine Vorstellung einiger ínteressanter Plugins drin! Auch googlen mit "Eclipse" und "Plugin" fördert einiges Interessante zu Tage!

Ansonsten mal ein paar Plugin-Namen, nach denen du googeln kannst (weiss ja nicht, was für ein Plugin du suchst!):

Java2HTML
SWT Designer
Jaxb Builder
JTetrisPlugin (zur Ablenkung zwischendurch)
mp3view
XDE Developer
V4All
JXMLEditor
XPath Explorer
XMLBuddy

Wie gesagt, alle davon sind auch in der aktuellen IX erwähnt und sollen dir eine kleine Hilfestellung bei deinen Nachforschungen geben   

Ansonsten würde ich warten bis der Eclipse Server wieder funzt....

greetz
brownie


----------



## bröggle (29. Nov 2003)

die liegt schon neben mir( die ix) ^-^


Trotzdem danke...
Meistens ist es aber so dass die besten Plugins Geheimtipps sind...^-^


----------



## Keld (29. Nov 2003)

Der author des iX artikels hat aber schön aus der trickkiste ausgepackt. ist auch das mindeste was man von einer zeitschrift mit dem namen iX erwarten kann


----------



## bröggle (6. Dez 2003)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> brownie hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Seite ist umgezogen stand gerade auf der eclipse.org seite

nach: http://www.eclipse-plugins.info/eclipse/index.jsp


----------



## brownie (17. Dez 2003)

Beide Links sind funktionstüchtig und funktionierten zeitweilig nur aus technischen Gründen nicht! 

Gruß und viel Spaß mit Eclipse,
brownie


----------

